# Unlikely Animal Friendships



## win231 (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Bellbird (Mar 2, 2022)

How beautiful, thanks for posting


----------



## Snow74 (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Mar 2, 2022)

A Ram and Lion are pals..."word of the day"  ram pal lion.


----------

